# A minor miracle?



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2020)

Growing a Cyp, let alone flowering one after 10 years of growing it without a bloom, in a climate similar to Charleston, South Carolina - surely that must come close to being a miracle.

C. Philipp (macranthos x kentuckiense)


----------



## Paphluvr (May 15, 2020)

Very subtle coloration. I like it. Congrats.


----------



## troy (May 16, 2020)

Great acheivement!! It looks beautiful!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2020)

Gisella doesn’t do well in your climate?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2020)

Thanks for the compliments, but it really is a poor flowering. It amazes me that it flowered at all!

Linus, I grew Gisela for several seasons and it even expanded to 2 flowering stems and then faded away. Ditto with debile, kentuckiense, henryi, Aki, another Philipp, Sabine alba, parviflorum v. pubescens, and even japonicum (though it lasted a longer time). The only Cyp that does well in this climate is formosanum. I still have a Victoria which hangs on alongside this plant. Maybe I can flower it one day!


----------



## abax (May 16, 2020)

Congratulations on the ten year struggle. Perhaps the plant and
bloom will improve next season.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 23, 2020)

Congrats!!! Now scientifically how you did it and recreate it again


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 24, 2020)

I am very impressed as well as interested in finding out more on how you have been growing this Cyp.
Here is my 
I*Cypripedium parviflorum var. makasin
That I have been growing in pot indoors/outdoors for 2 years. In Florida!




*


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 24, 2020)

I am hoping for a bloom this year.


----------



## abax (May 24, 2020)

Good luck Michael!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 25, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Congrats!!! Now scientifically how you did it and recreate it again



Sure, I made a video about it years ago. I still used the double pot method but I skip the wicking tape now and just put sphagnum moss between the inner and outer pots. Seems to work just as well, translating to, just OK. 

Hey Michael! Interesting that you are both growing this particular plant and you are doing it in Florida. I say that because before coming to Japan I grew C. parviflorum v. makasin and C. reginae in Gainesville. I managed to flower C. reginae for 2 years and C. parvi for 4 before moving to Japan. You have to be a little insane to try. Where are you located in Florida, if I may ask? I am "lucky" that in this climate I can vernalize them outside successfully SO FAR, though with the warm winters we've been experiencing since around 2016 I'm not sure if I can continue that. I'm sure you put yours in the fridge. Grown from a seedling?


----------



## Michael Bonda (May 25, 2020)

I am West Coast just South East of Tampa.
Yes I place in fridge from July-August to November trying to reverse the schedule as if I lived in The North East US (lived there 20 years ago and had Cyp. Growing outside in flower gardens.
Interesting that you tried C. reginae as well in Gainsville, Fl. I am also trying this slipper, as it is my favorite Cyp.
The plants I start with are 1 year old growths not from seed.......yet. Insane.....or just addicted to ladyslippers.....I have multiple Phrag. Cardinale ‘Birchwood’ that for me are a Cyp. Reginae look alike albeit smaller flower and completely different foliage.


----------

